# Please recommend a New Home Theater setup for newbie



## Ximocko (Mar 8, 2011)

Dear everyone, I have 5,800$ now after saving for 6 months. I'd love to invest in a home theater that I wished for a long time. However, I do not have much expert knowledge about this filed so I need your advices to make sure not to waste money.

Currently, I have nothing but a 32" TV and a DVD player in my bedroom. Thus, I will spend 5,800$ (max 6000$) to buy all new equipments needed (receiver, TV, speaker, wiring, etc.) to place them into my living room (4x8 m2). So what are they that you guys think are the best options at this time? Then I need to design and draw detailed floor plans for optimal viewing and listening pleasure (still learning).

Would you please tell me some Pros and Cons of the system that you suggest.

Thanks for reading,
Regard,


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Given you a starting completely from scratch, it would help to know a few parameters. For instance, is 3D important to you? In addition, how far away is your Seating Position from where the TV or Projector Screen going to be? Also, how important is 2 Channel Listening to you?

That is certainly enough money to build a very good HT. However, knowing a few more parameters will help to tailor a great HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Living room dimensions would help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack!

I agree with what has been said above. Your off to a good start by learning before you buy have a look here as well as it will help you make some more informed decisions.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

This is gonna be fun  Let us know some dimenssions and there willl be plenty of idea's that come your way  Looking 5.1 or 7.1?


----------



## Ximocko (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for quick replies. 

My living room is 4x8 m2. I plan to place the TV at the end of the room (so the sofa will be placed near the door). 3D is not really important to me, but if I could have it, that's great! I have no ideas about it would be a TV or Projector Screen, however I think a TV will suit me better. "How important is 2 Channel Listening to you?", I love to have a system that help me to watch movie with surround sound like in the cinema.

If you were me in this case, what would you decide to invest?

1/ Budget is 5,800$ (max 6000$)
2/ A 4x8 m2 room.
3/ You need to buy:
+ A Full-HD TV (3D is good but not really important).
+ A receiver.
+ 7.1 speaker system.
+ Some types of cable, jack, etc.
4/ Your needs are just to satisfy your viewing and listening pleasure about movie, music concert but not care about something more like playing game, etc.

Thanks in advance,
Ximocko


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

As for tv, Id have a look at the plasma LG 60PX990. Its 3D, although I dont care about 3D; but it represents a good value for the money. I think one of the best choices actually on a tv on a limited budget.

As for the sound, I would suggest going with a 5.1 at first, and move to 7.1 if you need forward. But I think is better to invest at first in a better 5.1 than 7.1 with the same budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Pansonic VT25 is an excellent Plasma and is considered by many to be the finest Plasma currently available.
There is a new Lineup coming up so there might be discounts available on this TV.

For Speakers, I would go and listen to some Speakers to decide what you like. Ideally, bring a CD that you are quite familiar with and this will help greatly in establishing a baseline for what Speakers will be to your liking. I would seek out Paradigm, PSB, Klipsch, Focal, and B&W to start out.

For an AVR, I would check out Accesories4less for Marantz or Onkyo or Dakmart for Denon. AC4L sells both new and Refurbished and the savings are huge. Especially for last years AVRs.

For Cables, Monoprice or BlueJeansCable will save you a great deal of money allowing you to allocate maximum resources to your Speakers and AVR. 

I would choose Speakers first, then TV, and from there see what is left for your AVR and Cables.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mrbashfo (Oct 24, 2010)

Based on your budget considering I am not as new I'd say that plasma they recommended would be a great start. Great TV with nice video and it also supports 3d! Great price also so you can put more money into the audio gear which will bring the movies to life for you to help you enjoy it more. AC4L has really good deals, thats where I picked up my Marantz and I could not be happier.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> For Speakers, I would go and listen to some Speakers to decide what you like. Ideally, bring a CD that you are quite familiar with and this will help greatly in establishing a baseline for what Speakers will be to your liking. I would seek out Paradigm, PSB, Klipsch, Focal, and B&W to start out.
> 
> JJ


A few other companies to maybe take a listen to would be SVS M-series and maybe EmpTek. 
I have the SVS Series and they are fab. But with your budget you should be able to get the M-series and still have money left over for T.V. and cables.

As for T.V.'s I agree waiting a wee bit might benefit greatly.. the VT25 (Plasma) series from Panasonic is very sweet indeed as are the Samsung C8000 (plasma). I believe the Samsung it mor configuraible then the VT. With that said, although these are both 3D tv's their 2D picture is phenominal.. nice contrast, great blacks.. 

But concentrate on your Speakers before your T.V. for sure... they will have the biggest impact.. I would look at 5.1 setup or 5.2 setup? Have fun...

Cheers,

IS


----------

